# What is an good Aquarium light for 2.5 Gallon? desk lamp? LED light?



## vvilliamm

ok i currently have an 2.5 gallon tank that ive bought from petco for my betta =/ which use to live in an small bowl. i currently have java moss, anacharis , marimo ball (moss ball) in it without much of any light =/. and sad to say it looks like my anacharis is dying and my marimo ball looks alittle brown and my java moss looks the same.

I NEED LIGHTING! ive been searching everywhere for 2.5 aquarium tank lighting i haven't found one. ive decided to go with an desk lamp or those led light clip ons. does any one know where to buy some lighting for my tank? thank you is thoes led ones good?


----------



## archer772

Well I am not sure of the dimensions of your tank but one of these might work for you

Compact Fluorescent Aquarium Lighting: Mini-Freshwater & Mini-Aqualights

Azoo Neo Light LED


----------



## delco

If you have a planted tank you need three things.
1. a light for plants, about 6500k or above or sunlight
2. CO² - I make a yeast/sugar water bubbler
3. Iron and plant food in the gravel.
This works but it is almost as hard as keeping fish.


----------



## APoirier594

The one that archer said the first one id go with it, they have 6700k bulbs for it, like 7 dollars each. But thats what id suggest for your small planted tank


----------



## Chickadee

I actually have the light proposed by archer772 and it is a wonderful light and does need to be used with a glass top for your aquarium or terrarium. But they are not expensive and well worth the money. Get the smallest one and the Freshwater light for the plants. The one for saltwater will make algae bloom like crazy.

Hope this helps someone. Thanks for the suggestion of this light, archer. This one is marvelous!

Rose


----------

